
Cisco Tetration – The Death of Meaning - DanielGeisler
A review of Google searches shows Cisco&#x27;s new IoP platform Tetration appears to be a big thing. But as a mathematician who has hosted http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tetration.org for twenty years and keeps tetration researchers socially organized, the continued appropriation of the word tetration is a surprise.
First it was Joshua Cohen&#x27;s &quot;Book of Numbers&quot; where &quot;Tetration&quot; is the largest company in the world.&quot; Then a new company named &quot;Tetration&quot; began appearing in Google searches for &quot;tetration&quot;. And then the references to tetration as a part of mathematics disappeared under the flood of results on &quot;Cisco Tetration&quot;. 
Big call out to the person at Google that provided disambiguation of the topic. Otherwise I&#x27;ve been unable to connect with anyone at Cisco Tetration. I&#x27;m disapointed that the meaning of &quot;tetration&quot; is being redefined from numbers that are incredibly large to meaning incredibly large amounts of bullshit.
======
rini17
They will move on to Pentation and Hexation soon enough.

~~~
ksaj
I think OP is hoping they will go more towards titration, in the medical sense
of weening off the (ab)use.

Imagine searching for "alphabet" and only finding Google's pseudo-parent. That
isn't so different.

